# Maternity Session(s) - Part of a series



## bellacat (Apr 21, 2008)

For a couple months now I have been working on a special maternity session as part of a series. The mom wanted multiple locations so this has been an ongoing project. She is due on April 27th so I will have newborn photos soon 

I have posted a few of these before (they have a few tweaks) but I wanted to show the series as a whole. It was really hard to just to pick a few to share since there were so many we both loved.

C&C welcome and appreciated. Tear them up 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16.


----------



## Palyriot (Apr 21, 2008)

Overall, I really liked all of them.

I loved the first four with the blocks.  Also, her skin tone looks excellent in pictures 1, 2, and 4.  Pictures 1, 2, and 4 are also my favorites.  Just feels like we're photographing the baby, rather than the mother.

Photo 6 is also a really nice photo because of the little boy hugging his little sister.

Great pictures overall though.


----------



## Ajay (Apr 21, 2008)

These are lovely.  I think you've done a really great job.  Nice color and clarity on all of them.  

If you want some critique I'll tell you a few things I noticed - 

In #5 watch the way her hands are positioned.  It looks like she is about to dig into her belly with her fingers there.  I would have liked to see #6 from a slightly different angle where we could still see the belly but also more of the boys face.  On #13 just be careful of the light coming across his head and creating such a bright highlight.

Ok, so thats all I could come up with...you did a great job!   Can't wait to see the newborn shots!


----------



## Christina (Apr 21, 2008)

I remember seeing a couple of these before, when she was in the pink shirt. i think you are doing an excellent job. i agree with the critiques that ajay had in mind.

I love 15. Its great in every way.

look forward to seeing more.


----------



## bellacat (Apr 21, 2008)

Palyriot said:


> Overall, I really liked all of them.
> 
> I loved the first four with the blocks.  Also, her skin tone looks excellent in pictures 1, 2, and 4.  Pictures 1, 2, and 4 are also my favorites.  Just feels like we're photographing the baby, rather than the mother.
> 
> ...


thanks. Those are my favorites too and yes they were more about the baby then the mom in those shots.


----------



## GHP (Apr 21, 2008)

Great series.  I'm working on a similar project documenting the entire pregnancy to babies first month.  Due dat is May 27th.
Really nice job you are doing on this one!


----------



## bellacat (Apr 21, 2008)

Ajay said:


> These are lovely.  I think you've done a really great job.  Nice color and clarity on all of them.
> 
> If you want some critique I'll tell you a few things I noticed -
> 
> ...


#5 actually was a test shot for lighting and metering but the mom loved it so much it turned out to be a keeper. I see what you mean about the fingers though

#6 was a miracle all my itself  This little boy was having nothing to do with the photos or moms belly. we had a backdrop set up and everything but nothing worked. I just happened to catch this one in a split sec. I totally agree it would have been better to see his sweet face.

#13 Thanks. I didn't see that until after I got home


----------



## bellacat (Apr 21, 2008)

Christina said:


> I remember seeing a couple of these before, when she was in the pink shirt. i think you are doing an excellent job. i agree with the critiques that ajay had in mind.
> 
> I love 15. Its great in every way.
> 
> look forward to seeing more.


thanks


----------



## bellacat (Apr 21, 2008)

GHP said:


> Great series.  I'm working on a similar project documenting the entire pregnancy to babies first month.  Due dat is May 27th.
> Really nice job you are doing on this one!


good luck on your project. That sounds like fun. What month did you start on your project? Did you start from the time they found out they were pregnant?


----------



## Nmink100 (Apr 21, 2008)

I really like these. I think you did a great job. I love the baby blocks but I don't like the skin tone in #3 , #5 and #6. I love the angle of #10! I love the lighting and the garden view of #12 and in #16 I absolutely love the shot but would rather see it in full color or all black and white but not in between...
Great job!!


----------



## boomersgot3 (Apr 21, 2008)

I really like them! Pretty girl too! I really like the blocks. i do this often with my maternity... (well I have only done 6 but you know what I mean...)


----------



## bellacat (Apr 21, 2008)

Nmink100 said:


> I really like these. I think you did a great job. I love the baby blocks but I don't like the skin tone in #3 , #5 and #6. I love the angle of #10! I love the lighting and the garden view of #12 and in #16 I absolutely love the shot but would rather see it in full color or all black and white but not in between...
> Great job!!


thanks for the comments. I know the skin tone is a bit funky in 3,5 and 6 but those were a special request. I had shown them in color first but mom really is a fan of the semi color  

In #10 i just love that angle too and how her toes point up.

#12 was by far not her favorite but a great shot in my opinion

#16 I had some trouble with that one and again mom opted for the semi color. i will grab the color and bw versions to show you.


----------



## bellacat (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is #16 in color and BW


----------



## Nmink100 (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh wow definitely black and white!!! Isn't frustrating when clients don't see things from our perspective! I don't like the semi color - it's neither here nor there. The color is great but the black and white is my favorite. Love love love that shot!


----------



## bellacat (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks natalie. i love the BW too which is the one i plan on adding to my website vs the semi color. That shot couldn't have been better planned with him looking over his shoulder. too cute IMO


----------



## GHP (Apr 24, 2008)

bellacat said:


> good luck on your project. That sounds like fun. What month did you start on your project? Did you start from the time they found out they were pregnant?


 
I started at about 2.5 months, just as she was barely showing.  It's been fun and we have a lot of great shots.


----------



## bellacat (May 4, 2008)

sounds like a great project gordon. I can't wait to see your pics when its done.


----------

